# Firefly Electronic Wind Detector www.huntfirefly.com



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Firefly Electronic Wind Detector

www.huntfirefly.com



When I have spare time, I like to watch the Outdoor Channel when one of the Bowhunting shows is on. I had began seeing advertisement for a neat little gadget that tells you the wind direction without throwing or tossing anything into the air and if it’s dark or snow on the ground powders are hard to see and just don’t work well when wind is very low. So, I called and spoke with Tom Galley owner and developer of the Firefly Electronic Wind Detector.

Tom very kindly explained how the idea came about and why. In his words here is a quote from the website; “Firefly is the result of nearly 3 years of technological research and development. It's the result of a major investment in electrical engineering married to a form factor and mechanical design that assures precise measurement every time. This electronic instrument works and it can't be fooled. Firefly is not a gimmick, it's not a toy! It will determine wind thermals and light drifts down to two inches per second.” That pretty much explains it.

So, Tom sent me a Firefly to try for myself. I have tried using fans, normal air currents in the house and just being outside. It was very dependable and when I check WeatherBug or other weather sites for outside wind direction the Firefly has been correct every time. Inside drafts of my home I know how they move and the Firefly picked them up almost immediately. This is a great asset to the hunter when in situations where there doesn’t seem to be air flow but really there is and thermals are undetectable to humans but, not to an animal especially a whitetail.

The Firefly features a built in compass which aids in showing wind direction. The board on the Firefly is manufactured by computer automation. Giving you a sense of how precise this is and the LED lights signal wind direction, making it easy to see in the dark or in the snow.

At just under 3 oz., the Firefly operates on two AAA batteries which you will need to provide. The housing is very durable, fits great in your hand and with the cap screwed on is 100% waterproof. The colors available are; Black, Matthews Lost Camo, Big Game from next and Waterfowl Camo.

The Firefly is easy to operate, just simply press the power button this activates the LED’s and sets off a series of 64 readings per second which is translated into wind direction. In three seconds, Firefly begins reporting results and continues to do so each second for five more seconds. Then it will automatically turn itself off after eight seconds of non use. According to the website the Firefly will operate in temperatures as high as 110 F and as low as -35 F.

I will feel more confident in knowing my wind and thermal direction this year while in the woods and this will help increase my chances of harvesting a deer this season. The Firefly will be a part of my kit this deer season.

For more information and to order your Firefly today, go to www.HuntFirefly.com



Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

